# CAR SOUND MAGAZINES OG



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

Time Life Sized Car Sound Magazine RARE Feb 2000 | eBay


Time Life Sized Car Sound Magazine RARE Summer 2000 | eBay


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I do not remember car sound magazine, maybe vaguely.

Did it have a pretty short existence?


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

car sound was around for awhile, with the dawn of the internet they tried something new a Big Zine, but that still did not help and they faded away into history.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't think I remember them at all. The big one's for me were "Car Audio and Electronics", "Autosound and Security", and another one I can't remember. I rue the day I threw all of mine out, but they were basically torn to pieces. They'd all been read at least 10 or 15 times so it was time I guess.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

HardCoreDore said:


> I don't think I remember them at all. The big one's for me were "Car Audio and Electronics", "Autosound and Security", and another one I can't remember. I rue the day I threw all of mine out, but they were basically torn to pieces. They'd all been read at least 10 or 15 times so it was time I guess.


The other one was Car Stereo Review, and it was published only 6 times a year. Used to be a long wait between issues


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have stacks and stacks of them all.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

If I remember AS&S was the most comprehensive. I've posted many, many comments with regards to finding them in PDF, or html form. Unfortunately, the only way to really view them electronically involves scanning and posting them and it's tedious work. 


I would gladly pay a monthly subscription fee to view them but none of the publishers see it as a viable interest I guess...


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

CA&E, AS&S, Car Stereo Review....I miss those days....I literally have bins and bins full of the old magazines that got me into my hobbies.

If only the economy had not tanked, if only this hobby was thriving like it once was. 

Tweeter, Circuit city,etc.... I miss the old days...WTF!!!!


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

ndm said:


> CA&E, AS&S, Car Stereo Review....I miss those days....I literally have bins and bins full of the old magazines that got me into my hobbies.
> 
> If only the economy had not tanked, if only this hobby was thriving like it once was.
> 
> Tweeter, Circuit city,etc.... I miss the old days...WTF!!!!


Yea, I definitely miss Tweeter. We luckily have a HiFiBuys here in Nashville, but Tweeter was way better. 

I bought my Denon home receiver during their going out of business sale. At least I got something good to remember them by.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Used to have a TON of all these magazines but sold nearly all of them off. Miss them a little but didn't have time to read them anymore. Too much media.

Figure at some point it will all be available online, anyway.


----------

